# Layla is gone



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Dog profile for Layla - Rest in Peace, a female Dachshund

Layla has passed away after having been in physical decline for a few months. 
We aren't sure why. 
She had a seizure and passed almost immediately...before the seizure ended she was showing agonal breathing and I knew she was gone. I worked on her for almost 20 min. before her pupils blew, we lost her heartbeat completely (it was erratic during CPR) and we knew she was gone. 

We think it was a stroke, possibly. She had been shaking her head slightly today on and off (uncharacteristic) and I was going to make a vet appointment for tomorrow. 

Layla passed here at home this evening, about an hour ago, and is now at peace. 

She had nearly 2 very happy years with us and will be missed greatly.

Rest in Peace, Layla. You were loved very very much.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry...May Layla rest in peace


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

bless your heart sweet girl layla. rest in peace. i'm so sorry msvette.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this! May she rest in peace! So glad she had a loving home to live out her final years!


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

:hugs: I am sorry. Rest in Peace Layla


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Thank you for providing her with such a loving home these past two years!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs::hugs:I'm so very sorry to read about your dear Layla, my condolences to you and all who loved her. She was a beautiful girl.

:rip: Rest in peace Layla


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

RIP Layla


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Aw, that's so sad. My sincerest condolences Yvette. 

RIP Layla. :hug:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so very sorry for your loss of Layla


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Layla.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am sorry, msvette...I pray you find comfort from this loss soon..You were a very loving mom to this girl..she was lucky top have you


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

My condolences...thank you for giving her a good life and home in her final years.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Layla. You had a wonderful last 2 years of life and were loved!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh Yvette! I always loved hearing your Layla stories. I am so very, very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl.

RIP Layla


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you...it's been hard on Ash (17) who was Layla's person, but we've got a lot of good memories...I'm still devastated as it happened here and that's never really happened before 

But we'd been thinking she was nearing the end of her time here and I think she chose it this way, and I know it's better than having to take her in. Ashley was also gone to Younglife so she wasn't here for the actual passing and that was better too, in a sad way


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry :hugs: RIP Layla


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace sweet Layla.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Hugs to Ashley. I'm so sorry for her. Juli is 19 and she has not gotten past the loss of Annie yet. It is very hard for all of us, but I think especially hard on our young people. I'm sure Ashley brought much happiness and content to Layla's life. Praying for good memories to see you through.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss, it sounds like you gave her a good home for her last years. RIP.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss, RIP precious Layla, you have left many great memories with your loved ones to hold in their heart. :rip:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is a wonderful thing that her last two years were golden. RIP Layla.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

So sorry for your loss!
I'm sure she's very thankful for the awesome years she did have under your family's care!

RIP Layla!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss, but glad she had a loving home with you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My sympathy to you and Ashley....Rest in Peace Layla.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

RIP little baby doggie


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Layla?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Layla?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

